# BMW Leather care



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/eagleday/bmwcarcare.html

Anyone tried this.

BMW-approved formula deep cleans and conditions your interior leather to keep it looking its best. Kit contains all-in-one cleaner/conditioner/leather care lotion, 3 applicator sponges, two latex gloves and five polishing towelettes.

BMW-82110024455$15.95


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think all, maybe any, of those items are genuine BMW products. Looks like someone pasted the BMW name and logo onto either the products or the pictures.


----------



## my_e36 (Feb 26, 2005)

They look so fake!
Almost all of them look so different from the ones I've seen in the local BMW dealer.

But in reply to your question, yes, I've used the one I bought from the BMW dealer. They are quite good and easy enough to use with hardly any mess.


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

I use it regularly but the guy I buy it from is less costly. http://www.myBMWpartsstore.com It comes in a kit with plastic gloves in case you're worried about your manicure.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

What you see is private labeling. BMW doesnt make car care products. You are using a name brand product relabeled or repackaged in a BMW container. You are probably over paying for as well.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

$26.95 for 3 microfiber towels?! :rofl:


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

I just used the BMW leather care kit and it did a fantastic job! Nice flat finish and original BMW smell as well. I paid $15.00 for it.

You can read my post about it over at the X5 board.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

vimal said:


> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/eagleday/bmwcarcare.html
> 
> Anyone tried this.
> 
> ...


It looks like the one that I buy from my dealership, the price looks about right too. I think it might be slightly more expensive, than the dealership.

Regarding the product itself, I've used it, and it does work. However, there's a few things that I don't like about the product.

The applicator sponge, gloves, and towlettes are useless. Go to autozone and pick up one of those autozone microfiber covered sponges and use that. They look a little bigger than a soap bar. It's alot easier to use, and alot more enjoyable to apply. The sponge that BMW provides is in shape of a cube, too small for almost anyone's hands, which makes it hard to apply the lotion, and literally painful, after awhile. (because your hands are scrunched in, holding the teeny sponge.)

The lotion itself really smells like the hide of a horse or a cow. I don't mean that in a good way. The interior of your car will smell like the Bronx zoo. Furthermore that 'new leather smell' the lotion provides only lasts for less than a day, which can either be good or bad depending on if you like the smell or not. I have a convertible, within less than 6 hours the smell of the lotion was gone. (I even applied it over night.)

In my opinion the lotions with the best smell, and longer lasting smell are:

1. Pinnacle's leather cleaner and conditioner (Look up Pinnacle car care product on internet)

2. Zaino's leather conditioner. (www.zainostore.com)

Both these products smell lasts from 2-4 weeks. Zaino is a conditioner. So you need to apply a cleaner first, whereas Pinnacle is a one step product. Every two weeks, I will apply and alternate between the two products. Both products have a pleasant leather smell, not a Bronx zoo leather smell.

You might also look into their waxes. Both companies make some of the best autowaxes out there, according to GuruReport (www.gurureports.com). And, according to my own experience.


----------



## Bimmer32 (Aug 19, 2005)

You can use Lexol product for your leather. This is one of the best leather cleaner and conditioner on the market because it has no odor. You can even use it on the door panels and dashboard. Make sure to follow direction. A 16.8 oz bottle is about $9 US.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Bimmer32 said:


> You can use Lexol product for your leather. This is one of the best leather cleaner and conditioner on the market because it has no odor. You can even use it on the door panels and dashboard. Make sure to follow direction. A 16.8 oz bottle is about $9 US.


The conditioner has a rather strong smell but fortunately it goes away after few days. 
I hope you meant that cleaner can be used on dashboard and not conditioner.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have used BMW leather cleaner on Nappa leather. It works fine. It has no annoying odor. 

However, for solely cleaning purposes, I have used a mild skin soap, applied with a fine foam. It yielded much better results.


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

some people say not to use Lexol. according to www.leatherz.com, under leather care, they don't recommend it. they won't honor their warranty for anyone who uses it. i think the best stuff is Zaino Z-10. Zaino does make a leather cleaner too, the Z-9.

formerly i thought Connolly Hide Care leather conditioner was the top choice until i read how it might not be compatible with urethane, vinyl, or MB-Tex covered leather -which they say most auto leather these days has. can someone confirm if bmw leather has one of these coatings?


----------

